# my training buddy benching 190kg tonight .



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

as title hes mad for benching 200kg so this is getting close to his ideal .

http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=10150617988665203&comments


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

that you in the middle, or were you behind the camera staring at the wall...impressive from your mate


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

lol thats me in the middle m8 front for a change , he just did 170kg for 3 reps so id say he could be on for a 200kg already .


----------



## Feelin-Big (Apr 12, 2011)

Propper 'old school' gym that aint it!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Feelin-Big said:


> Propper 'old school' gym that aint it!!


yeah thats bob prowse in maidstone kent bobs brother david prowse was the green cross code man and played darth vader .

im leaving there soon and joining the ministry of muscle in aylesford kent look on youtube at there videos now that is a proper gym


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

he bench the most out of you's


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Good stuff


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

I reckon he could do 200 pretty easily by the looks of that. Class lifting


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

barsnack said:


> he bench the most out of you's


marc does mines a poxy 150kg


----------



## Jack92 (Aug 23, 2010)

thats decent mate, i working towards 150 atm did 140 for 6 today


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

uhan said:


> marc does mines a poxy 150kg


150kg isn't poxy, i hit 125kg tonight for 3, so im still lagging behind


----------



## Feelin-Big (Apr 12, 2011)

uhan said:


> yeah thats bob prowse in maidstone kent bobs brother david prowse was the green cross code man and played darth vader .
> 
> im leaving there soon and joining the ministry of muscle in aylesford kent look on youtube at there videos now that is a proper gym


Theres some serious units training there!!! Awesome looking gym!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

barsnack said:


> 150kg isn't poxy, i hit 125kg tonight for 3, so im still lagging behind


thing is i hate bench press my training buddy hates me for it coz in about 18 months ive gone from less than 60 kg for 1 to 150kg for 1 without trying lol

but we have a race to hitting 150 kg over head press im on 115 and hes on 120 but i cant wait to do him on it lol

forgot to add my 115 was from floor his 120 was off the top rack .


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

uhan said:


> thing is i hate bench press my training buddy hates me for it coz in about 18 months ive gone from less than 60 kg for 1 to 150kg for 1 without trying lol
> 
> but we have a race to hitting 150 kg over head press im on 115 and hes on 120 but i cant wait to do him on it lol
> 
> forgot to add my 115 was from floor his 120 was off the top rack .


try and injury him, next time hes doing bench press, lean down on the bar, then ull have a few weeks to catch up. Who owns the garage you train in from your photos


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

barsnack said:


> try and injury him, next time hes doing bench press, lean down on the bar, then ull have a few weeks to catch up. Who owns the garage you train in from your photos


the ones with the blue benches is bob prowse health club and the big one with red in it is ministry of muscle .


----------



## C19H28O2 (Oct 11, 2008)

i never tested my bp 1 rep max; although i usually dont have a spotter nevermind 3. Pretty sure i couldnt match that though, good lift!


----------

